

Why we shouldn't set our expectations too high for the Kickstarter funded Ouya. - jquave
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JamesonQuave/20130103/184266/Why_we_shouldnt_set_our_expectations_too_high_for_the_Ouya.php?utm_source=altnate&utm_medium=twitter

======
wmf
I disagree with both of your main points.

During Ouya's Kickstarter campaign many people were _very_ skeptical. Like
"they're never going to ship anything" skeptical. After looking at the
developer console, the Ouya team looks _more competent_ than I previously
thought. Ouya may still fail, but it won't be an epic fail.

Unlike Android in general, Ouya has no fragmentation. It has one spec. Once
your game is ported to Ouya, it runs on Ouya.

